# Fish ID



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

:help: What is this? I caught this in the Maumee River, wasn't sure if it was Shad, White Bass, Asian Carp? lol I really have no idea


----------



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

I dont see anything?


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks like a big red question mark to me. It was probably a buffalo carp, caught a few while steelhead fishing in Ohio last weekend


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Yea Buffy carp look like Asians. A shad or white bass look extremely different.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

hplayer13 said:


>


Looks like a big gizard shad to me.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Gizzard Shad

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

FishKilla419 said:


> Looks like a big gizard shad to me.
> 
> Here fishy fishy..


Another vote for shad here


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BirdyGSP (Aug 21, 2010)

Mooneye? 
Caught a Mooneye on St Clair a few springs ago and had no idea what it was.


----------



## broad1kj (Jan 14, 2011)

If you look carefully at the mouth you can see it is not a mooneye. Small Asian carp will be considerably more ugly then this also, their eyes will rest level or below the mouth. This is a Gizzard Shad.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Gizzard shad


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

A gizzard shad with VHS..


----------



## SEAWOLF XI (May 15, 2009)

diztortion said:


> A gizzard shad with VHS..


 this


----------



## DetroitFishin (Feb 21, 2012)

Shad


----------



## sea nymph o (Mar 3, 2013)

looks like a gizard shad to me


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Shad


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

FishKilla419 said:


> Gizzard Shad
> 
> Here fishy fishy..



That looks like a bream. Lat: Abramis Brama. 
Its a very typical european fish. 
How is his mouth shaped?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

